# help needed in swansea



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi , anyone got a compression tester, cars not well and need to make a few tests
thanks peter


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you get this sorted Pete? I've got a compression tester and a head gasket tester..


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi mate no not yet ,


----------

